
Introducing Sign in with Slack - ALee
https://medium.com/slack-developer-blog/introducing-sign-in-with-slack-290949e1c3f5#.dtcij5s54
======
shostack
Can anybody speak to the strategic business advantage of rolling this out? Is
it simply branding? A data play? Building a moat? It seems everyone wants
their own Sign In button. FB getting a Like button everywhere had a clear data
advantage to them as it let them get analytics on where everyone went. Does
this do something similar for Slack?

